# Am I 'cruel' to my G-pig.. ?!?



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Forgive this for being long, I'm just confused, and upset?...

I currently live with my mum. My mum has a partner (he doesn't live with us) and recently he's been saying some things which has, to tell the truth, hurt me... He said I'm cruel for keeping my Guinea-pig INDOORS? 

His cage is in the living room... granted, when we first got him, he was in the spare room, which is where my Rabbit used to 'live' - but her cage was alot bigger, and the spare room provided enough space for her. He used to tell me I was cruel also for keeping Lily (my Rabbit) inside, as she's a 'wild animal' and likes to be outdoors... I had Lily from being 3 months old, she was never 'wild'  I used to let her outside in the summer time in a big hutch, where she could run and hop around, my dog Toby used to lay beside the hutch, and she would only come out when he was around. Sadly my dog died, and when summer time came, she would never come out of the hiding hole outdoors... 

Anyway... back to the topic... :crazy:

My (nearly) 4 months old Guinea-pig, Bracken, has a large cage which includes a salt lick stone, various wooden toys for him to knaw on, a bowl for his guinea-pig food, a bowl for his fruit & veg, a 'hay ball' which hangs from the top of his cage, so it's not just on the floor - he has to stretch a little to reach the hay, and it also has a little bell on it. (He loves it) he also has hay near his bed, for him to snuggle in, and a fleecey snuggley specially made guinea-pig bed, which he hides in and falls fast asleep in. He squeeks constantly, always chattering and making noises, especially when I open the fridge door for his food! He sleeps with his eyes closed - which to me, if he didn't feel safe, he wouldn't do this? 

My mum's partner has also said it's cruel to keep him in the living room, as the noises will frighten him, and he'll want peace and quiet and darkness. I keep telling him... Guinea-pigs aren't nocturnal - he HAS peace and quiet, as the majority of the time, there is only me in the house! And surely, if Bracken was unhappy... he wouldn't feel so content as to lay there fast asleep, and 'popcorn' around?

I feel I'm doing the best for Bracken, but he's starting to make me feel like a bad owner.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Well if its cruel to keep them indoors, tell him about my 15 guinea pigs that live in the house with me. It would be cruel to put him outside now when he has been used to the nice warmth of the house.

Guinea Pigs are not make to take our harsh winters remember where they originally from near the equator in Peru, its not cold their and live happy outdoors. I would only house mine in the shed or within indoors as I have heard may of stories about them freezing to death.

Emma x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Completley agree with Emma! Your a great owner and he obviosuly doesn't know the first thing about these animals. Next time he says it you should say would you like being left outside in the cold? Err no so why would Bracken - stupid man lol! Sorry for being harsh but it is true...


----------



## Jenna123 (Nov 21, 2008)

No of course not, i have 2 g-pigs Bertie and Barney and they live indoors for the last 3 years. i also have fleecey beds, which they looove also!! he probably doesnt have really any idea what is best for your animals, if they seem happy then thats the main thing. they are not wild animals or they would be in the wild and not in your living room (and how many wild g-pigs do you see here)! 

years ago we also had a house rabbit, and he was so happy, he used to love hopping around the liveing room - and if you ask me i think that if you did only have 1 rabbit he/she was better off indoors with company that outside alone in the cold! the indoor cages are usually bigger than most hutches, mine is anyway. 
don't worry about it their your animals and you know what is best for them, i think they are probably happier anyway!!

good luck jen


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your lovely comments! xx I know I am a good owner, it's just when you start hearing stuff (everytime he comes to the house infact) I start doubting things and it makes me so mad! Grrrr lol









...He looks so badly done too, tut tut... lol


----------



## Lizzy38 (Dec 4, 2008)

hello,
I cant give advice on the rights and wrongs of keeping guinea pigs and I feel a bit bad now for putting in my post (for advice on what small pet to get) that 'apparently' guinea pigs made good indoor pets.

My point of replying is that perhaps your mums partner is simply ignorant (in the true meaning of the word as opposed to being used as an insult) about keeping guinea pigs.

We take on various animals and birds, often at short notice and I look up how to give them the basics to make them thrive. I am not an expert on any of the animals I keep and constantly learn about keeping them happy.

Perhaps a tactful (he may learn from you..) idea may be to broach the subject with him.
Perhaps you could say that his comments had been dwelling on your mind and you had researched keeping pets indoors.
I know that pet shops are generally frowned upon but I have researched ( sounds grand but means I simply ask questions) pet shops and looked on internet(hence here) and owners etc to get a bigger picture and I got a leaflet from a pet shop saying that guinea pigs ( and it was on a poster in the store) make ideal indoor pets.

Perhaps leave some brief but informative literature for him to browse through on his own.
That avoids any heated discussion until he has least been provided some facts.
Accept that he may never change his opinion.
You know you are treating your animals as you should and *that* is what is important.
It must be hard not to get annoyed or upset when faced with these comments.

I have to be honest and am ready for a barrage of replies shouting at me but hear me out please....
I used to think that keeping rabbits in a house was like them being a fashion accessory, the 'in' thing.
Keeping birds in a cage was just wrong.

Yet, every animal I have is restrained in some way, is not free to exist as it would in the wild. Whether kept in the house or outside.
That was pointed out to me when in my majesty I one day spouted out how it wasnt right to keep eg rabbits in the house.
I simply did not know enough facts to make those statements.

Some rabbits and guinea pigs kept outside exist in tiny cages and never get out, yours do.All we can do is replicate an environment that allows our animals to do the things they are supposed to do.

You sound as though you care and just needed reassurance. You sound as though if you were doing something that could be improved then you would endeavour to do it.

Lizzy


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Lizzy, thank you for your reply  unfortunately my mum's partner isn't the type of person that takes things on board, and if I even had a quiet word with him, he would sulk (like all men) but yes you're right, he is ignorant of animals, he's never had a Guinea-Pig, so he's not to know. 

As to the Rabbits being fashion accessory indoors, I don't agree, (but each to their own opinion - I'm not having a go )I think it's just a prefrence really, whether you want them in your house or not. My Rabbit when I first got her actually lived outside in a hutch, but then she fell ill and was in vets a full weekend on a drip - it was touch and go, but she pulled through and when she was brought home I kept her indoors, to keep an eye on her and make sure she was warm... From that day, she was an indoor bunny lol. 

I appreciate your comment though, thanks again! Tracy x


----------



## Lizzy38 (Dec 4, 2008)

tracey, it was my opinion when I didnt know any different. I explained it badly here but I meant it was what I used to think.
It was what I used to argue when I actually didnt really know the facts or have any experience.
Ironically I selfishly thought it was selfish of others to keep for example, rabbits in the house. I now know that isnt true.For me its not the best option as I cant supervise them enough but that does not mean it is not absolutely good sense for others.It is indeed an ideal environment from what I hear.(I am also lucky to have the space outside)
Regards your comments on your mums partner, perhaps this is about issues beyond the care of your pets on his part.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elly (Mar 13, 2009)

I have 9 guinea pigs which are kept in a large shed in the back garden. 

When I started out keeping these delightful pets, I had them indoors. It was only when I began breeding them that I had to move them outdoors. I have never been happy about it.

Your Bracken lives in the hub of things. She chatters, whistles, and sleeps with her eyes shut ( a sure sign of a secure and contented piggy) Also a popcorning piggie is a VERY happy piggy.

If, as you say, this man cannot be reasoned with, just ignore him when he starts. You know in your heart of hearts that your pet is healthy and happy. That's ALL you need yo know.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Completley agree with Emma! Your a great owner and he obviosuly doesn't know the first thing about these animals. Next time he says it you should say would you like being left outside in the cold? Err no so why would Bracken - stupid man lol! Sorry for being harsh but it is true...


İ dont keep Guinea Pigs but i do agree with the above post and others. You sound like a fantastic owner and at the end of the day - you know your pet and what they need so dont let anyone attack your confidence about what your doing. Take Care. Keep loving and caring for your Guinea pig.


----------

